# Starting on Raw for 6 month old (Manila, Philippines)



## MeAko (Feb 16, 2014)

1st time GSD owner. 1st time RAW feeder.Today will be my 5th day I believe.

I feed him 7am and 7pm. Each feeding is about 250 grams of Chicken Necks top off with some 100 grams of Pork Soup Bones (with meat)

Notice two things:

1. He seems to poop with a bit more uncertainty now, like he's not sure if it's coming out. And the poop is a lot less, though am not complaining.

2. I'm not sure if I'm feeding him enough as I seem to see some ribs at some angles or when he's panting, is this normal, the weight?



























Photos of his side


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Your Shepherd will need 875g to 1 kg of raw food per day. Looks a bit thin, I would up his portions. You may consider adding a third meal.

I also think he needs more muscle meat. He is eating a lot of bone.When he is used to the raw you will need to add a bit of organ meat.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Without knowing how much your dog currently weighs and his age there's no way anyone can tell you how much you should be feeding him.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Lauri & The Gang said:


> Without knowing how much your dog currently weighs and his age there's no way anyone can tell you how much you should be feeding him.


Dog is 6 months old.


----------



## MeAko (Feb 16, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> Your Shepherd will need 875g to 1 kg of raw food per day. Looks a bit thin, I would up his portions. You may consider adding a third meal.
> 
> I also think he needs more muscle meat. He is eating a lot of bone.When he is used to the raw you will need to add a bit of organ meat.


1kg = check.
More MM = check.

Will do. Thanks.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

You want to feed 50% muscle meat, 45% raw meaty bone and 5% organ meat (once his tummy is used to raw). 

Heart is muscle, not organ FYI.

You might want to supplement with a bit of fish oil and Vit E.

I'm not sure if soup bone is a good one to feed for meals, I always thought that was a recreational bone?

You might start off with chicken quarters, I think that's what a lot of people recommend.

This is a really great resource for someone starting out: http://www.rawdogranch.com/rawfeeding/howtofeedraw/whattofeed.html


----------



## MeAko (Feb 16, 2014)

Rocky is about 21.5" in height. And weighs in at around 36lbs. Is she very thin?

And upping his portions to: 1kg of chicken neck and 500g of chicken breast fillet per day. 2x feeding.


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

That's is a lot of food. 

You need to figure out your proportions before you do the raw diet. Did you go to the link I provided? The raw diet only works if it's balanced properly.

What is your dog's estimated weight at maturity (the parents weight should give you an idea). Start by figuring out what your dog's estimated weight is and calculate 2-3% of that (go by body condition, you might have to play around)

You want: 

50% muscle meat
45% raw meaty bone (chicken necks and backs have more bone, you may need to up the MM)
5% organ meat

My dogs estimated weight was 70 lbs and she was getting 800g a day


----------



## Diesel7602 (Mar 12, 2014)

blackshep said:


> That's is a lot of food.
> 
> You need to figure out your proportions before you do the raw diet. Did you go to the link I provided? The raw diet only works if it's balanced properly.
> 
> ...


I'm also starting out with raw. My dogs dad was 130 and mom 90-100 . I can already tell he will be big. He is 60 pounds and will be 5 months on the second. My question is do you feed those % at every feeding or a week etc....? I'm kinda learning before I go straight in. Also, can can use different kind of livers. Like chicken and beef? And what's a good organ meat?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Charliehound (Jun 5, 2014)

MeAko said:


> And upping his portions to: 1kg of chicken neck and 500g of chicken breast fillet per day. 2x feeding.


Is that 1.5kg a day? or 1kg a day? 1.5 would be too much.

This link helped me a lot when I first started a few months ago 

Raw Feeding

It breaks it down for you to figure out the best amount to feed your dog based on many different factors. It's a great resource!

How about instead of breast filet, you can give it with bones and other parts of the chicken (legs, thighs, etc...). Breast filet is more expensive usually.

Are your pork soup bones, neck bones? If they are, then they should be fine to feed. I feed my pup neck bones.

And don't forget to add the organ meat.

My pup is 16 weeks and weighs about 39 lbs and eats around 800g a day.


----------

